# Nikkor 135 f2 dc



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought this lens for my wedding photography. It is an old lens but maybe one of the best lenses Nikon ever made. 

My new website  Rikfoto


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm a Canon guy, but yes, that is a nice lense. Your wedding photos are very nice. Good work.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> I'm a Canon guy, but yes, that is a nice lense. Your wedding photos are very nice. Good work.


Ditto. Well, except for the "guy" part.  You've got some gorgeous work on your site, Rik.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you kellyguy and tobysmommy. I am a Nikonian but not really. I love good pictures but I don't care about the brand:wavey: But in this case the defocus control is special because only Nikon is using it. (with my knowledge)
Here is how it works.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks. That was amazing bokeh control. I'm going to have to re watch that again to compare how or if it could be done with other lenses, but I don't have any "pro" level equipment yet. Too many hobbies, not enough time or money....


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Drool worthy lens!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful & creative are the first two words that jump out at me whenever looking at your work rik. The reviews on this lens are all through the roof yet it was a limited production lens. It'll probably be worth it's weight in gold before not too long. How's our buddy Paco doing? It was nice seeing his pictures over on your site.

Pete & Woody


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Beautiful & creative are the first two words that jump out at me whenever looking at your work rik. The reviews on this lens are all through the roof yet it was a limited production lens. It'll probably be worth it's weight in gold before not too long. How's our buddy Paco doing? It was nice seeing his pictures over on your site.
> 
> Pete & Woody


Thanks Pete, Paco is doing well. Time flies, he is almost 10 years old but he still he has energy. I took this photo a few weeks ago. Look at his eyes. I love my boy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Absolutely magical rik...I keep waiting for him to jump out of my computer. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I keep waiting for him to jump out of my computer.
> 
> Pete & Woody


I saw were you live. As Paco can jumps out of your computer into your world I hope I can be with him and meet you in your world. :wavey:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

rik said:


> I saw were you live. As Paco can jumps out of your computer into your world I hope I can be with him and meet you in your world. :wavey:


Thanks rik...I'm sure Paco would love it out here...plenty of rivers, creeks & lakes and I'm sure you'd feel right at home surrounded by all this beauty. With all the advances in technology, lord knows, this may actually be possible at some point in time. "Beam me up Scotty..." from the Star Trek series...anything is possible if one believes.

Pete & Woody


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Thanks rik...I'm sure Paco would love it out here...plenty of rivers, creeks & lakes and I'm sure you'd feel right at home surrounded by all this beauty. With all the advances in technology, lord knows, this may actually be possible at some point in time. "Beam me up Scotty..." from the Star Trek series...anything is possible if one believes.
> 
> Pete & Woody


You live in a beautiful world. I only know it form pictures. But once I will get there  I know the phrase; Beam me up Scotty.. Maybe not in our live time but it will happen, I'm sure. 
Till that time; sent us your pictures. :wavey:


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new lens Rik, those "dc" lenses are superb. 
I'm sure you're going to have fun with it...


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

That picture of Paco is unreal. So beautiful. You are a true artist!!! I wish I had pics like that of our Jack!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> Congrats on your new lens Rik, those "dc" lenses are superb.
> I'm sure you're going to have fun with it...


It is not easy to use. It will take time to master this lens. 



ang.suds said:


> That picture of Paco is unreal. So beautiful. You are a true artist!!! I wish I had pics like that of our Jack!


Thank you


----------

